# Neww linerr



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

How small of a line can you install a liner in and do branch lines become a issue


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Like a Perma-liner sewer liner? We did 2" in Montana with it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

2". With hydraliner. Made by hammer head


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Branch lines can be reinstated by running a cutter through the branch line on a cable and cutting through the liner.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Branch lines can be reinstated by running a cutter through the branch line on a cable and cutting through the liner.


does this make the sewer have issues with draining due to the materials being cut through. im assuming it would be rather jagged..


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

What is the cost of lining compared to a saw cut repair? Just trying to see if it is feasible or worth the time investigating.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> What is the cost of lining compared to a saw cut repair? Just trying to see if it is feasible or worth the time investigating.


 Depends...Saw cutting a residential unfinished basement floor or saw cutting the floor in a level 1 trauma center? 

It has nothing to do with the cost of the repair and EVERYTHING to do with the inconvenience of the repair.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

younger-plumber said:


> does this make the sewer have issues with draining due to the materials being cut through. im assuming it would be rather jagged..


No we have a tool that sands it smooth Pics to come 
See the wye ant the test tee. ? Pics of after I tap them through the branch to come and of the tool that does it


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Depends...Saw cutting a residential unfinished basement floor or saw cutting the floor in a level 1 trauma center? It has nothing to do with the cost of the repair and EVERYTHING to do with the inconvenience of the repair.


ya I thought that's what somebody would say. I have a school that may want to go this route and I was trying to find a cut off point. Also I was trying to wrap my head around the possibility of certifying a couple of guys for the install. Then there is the cost of equipment,a lot of factors to think about..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> ya I thought that's what somebody would say. I have a school that may want to go this route and I was trying to find a cut off point. Also I was trying to wrap my head around the possibility of certifying a couple of guys for the install. Then there is the cost of equipment,a lot of factors to think about..


Thers a lot to the system to learn It not just a 2 hr crash course and then go lining pipe. Thers a lot to learn if you want to do it right


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

What kind of warranty is offered on say a grease line that needs to be lined in a high use situation? I checked into this five years ago and wasn't impressed with the warranty that was offered at that time.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I think 10 years. But they say its life span is 50 years. This equipment was just released at a pumper show a few moths ago


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I think 10 years. But they say its life span is 50 years. This equipment was just released at a pumper show a few moths ago


If the warranty has come up to 10 years it might be time to check into this type of system again. What brand name of system did your shop buy and what kind of training is involved?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I just spent two 9 hr days with a field rep/tech. Being trained on how to install the liner. The boss mad a huge investment in a trailer full of equipment. We can line from 2" to 12" And busrt 1 1/2 to 6" This stuff is bad ass. We are the 4 th company here to line pipe. But ours is the newest technology on the market. We've seen the f ups from the other with our see snake.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

justme said:


> If the warranty has come up to 10 years it might be time to check into this type of system again. What brand name of system did your shop buy and what kind of training is involved?


Emailed ur way


----------



## Drain Man NY (Mar 3, 2013)

Liners and lining systems are great! That is or course until you wind up having a problem. High material cost for wasted product and even higher cost removing a failed or collapsed section of liner.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Drain Man NY said:


> Liners and lining systems are great! That is or course until you wind up having a problem. High material cost for wasted product and even higher cost removing a failed or collapsed section of liner.


I hear that. I had a failed 2" liner for a rotten CI line. A complete failure. Ended up jack hammering concrete to replace 10' of CI and replacing it all with PVC. The liner hardened but collapsed onto itself unbeknownst to me because the balloon didn't inflate properly. It was a nightmare. Still a great system, though.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

What system is it ?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

We used the Perma-liner brand. We should have never attempted lining that line. It was bad from the get-go. The bottom third of the pipe was dissolved. The liner blistered out of the pipe. Then the calc tube couldn't push thru a couple 45°s where the pipe was still intact and it ended up just collapsing. It sucked. The customer was unbelievably understanding, but pretty much all customers in Montana were very understanding and down to earth. Not like the sue happy folks here in Houston. I can only imagine how horrid that job would have gone here. Are they bad in North Texas?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I hear that. I had a failed 2" liner for a rotten CI line. A complete failure. Ended up jack hammering concrete to replace 10' of CI and replacing it all with PVC. The liner hardened but collapsed onto itself unbeknownst to me because the balloon didn't inflate properly. It was a nightmare. Still a great system, though.


how bad of shape can the host pipe be before it is to late for this kind of repair?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What system is it ?


What brand is yours?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> how bad of shape can the host pipe be before it is to late for this kind of repair?


I think if it were a 4" line it would have worked. 2" is just tough. Also, the 2" liner was more elastic than the 4" which was why it blistered out so badly. But this was 3 or 4 years ago. They may have improved or changed it since. If the line is missing the bottom third I would say replace it instead of lining it. Why chance it not working and spending a lot of time and money?

Now if you are lining a 4" line and a 1' horizontal section is missing, it will bridge across it. You can make a new pipe where there is none.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> What brand is yours?


Hydraliner. By hammer head. Witch is owned by ditch witch


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Is there a pre prep before the liner is pumped in? Like sandblasting?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Clean with the jetter


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

younger-plumber said:


> does this make the sewer have issues with draining due to the materials being cut through. im assuming it would be rather jagged..


Nope! Our cutting rig uses a burr mill to grind it out, they come out smooth.

Here is a video of a system that uses a disc grinder... it's near the end...


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

we are lining a 90 foot 6 inch this week, but only because the cost to block off a major street and excavate to 16 feet is cost prohibitive. So lining it is but if I had a choice it would be pipe bursting as I strongly feel that HDPE is a superior product to lining with it's 10 year warranty. They both have there place and the job should dictate the product used not what the installing company has in the arsenal.


----------

